# Pedalboard Tetris - Advice Needed (Main Pedalboard Build)



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, I've been planning my main pedalboard for a bit now and I'll have the last pedal, the GFI Systems Synesthesia on my birthday next month. I've started to virtually lay things out with the main idea being - have the most often used pedals closer to me (duh) and the always-on or less often used stuff on the top rack.

I've had this pedalboard together, minus the Synesthesia, for the last 9-10 months so I do have a good idea of what I'm constantly pressing on. I'm usually the one singing when performing so proximity and frequency of use were the most important factors in planning this.

The board is a Pedaltrain Classic-2. I have a True Tone CS12 power supply which has been fantastic and very reliable. Also, I've measured all the mA of the pedals and the CS12 can run them all, no problem. Here's the signal chain.

Chasetone Fuzz Fella (Not the Red Velvet like in the picture) -> TC Polytune -> Cali76 CD (run at 18v) -> Tubesteader Beekeeper (run at 12v) -> Snouse Blackbox (run at 18v) -> TS10 (not 808 like in the picture) -> KTR -> Dunlop crybaby mini -> GFI Systems Synesthesia (with the triple switch) -> Strymon Volante -> Strymon Flint -> TC ditto mini -> out to a '68 custom vibrolux reverb.

Lemme know if you have any suggestions/thoughts  I'm kinda concerned right now about how the Synesthesia is (precariously?) balanced...

https://ibb.co/pQPLhy0


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

See how it feels. If it flexes too much, just add a little bracket to bridge the gap.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> See how it feels. If it flexes too much, just add a little bracket to bridge the gap.


Yeap! Definitely one of the solutions I'm going to look into.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Plan for the future. Leave space for a few extra pedals.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> So, I've been planning my main pedalboard for a bit now and I'll have the last pedal, the GFI Systems Synesthesia on my birthday next month. I've started to virtually lay things out with the main idea being - have the most often used pedals closer to me (duh) and the always-on or less often used stuff on the top rack.
> 
> I've had this pedalboard together, minus the Synesthesia, for the last 9-10 months so I do have a good idea of what I'm constantly pressing on. I'm usually the one singing when performing so proximity and frequency of use were the most important factors in planning this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

They’ll never all fit, those planners don’t take cables into account well at all. Get a bigger board


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

tonewoody said:


> Plan for the future. Leave space for a few extra pedals.


I'm actually saving up for a Two Rock, so I don't plan on getting any more pedals till my name comes up for the KOT (in like 2 years haha). Took a long time to assemble these pedals, so I think I'm good with these.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

One thing I've noticed about making pedals accessible is making sure the pedals in the front row are shorter so you can reach the foot-switches in the back row. I'm not sure how tall the Synesthesia is, but you might have a hard time turning on the BlackBox without bumping some knobs.



Chitmo said:


> They’ll never all fit, those planners don’t take cables into account well at all. Get a bigger board


Thankfully you seem to be alternating between side-jacks and top-jacks, so that will help get things closer, but you'll need to get some cables with very flat jacks like these


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chitmo said:


> They’ll never all fit, those planners don’t take cables into account well at all. Get a bigger board


Hmmm I've measured it out cause I have all the pedals except the Synesthesia and it seems like it should fit. I have tour gear cables which are pretty small but if it doesn't fit, then I'll have to drop a pedal I guess. Maybe the TS10. Or maybe use a mini tuner I have


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

troyhead said:


> One thing I've noticed about making pedals accessible is making sure the pedals in the front row are shorter so you can reach the foot-switches in the back row. I'm not sure how tall the Synesthesia is, but you might have a hard time turning on the BlackBox without bumping some knobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully you seem to be alternating between side-jacks and top-jacks, so that will help get things closer, but you'll need to get some cables with very flat jacks like these


Yeah, I'm definitely worried about bumping the Synesthesia's knobs when reaching the Blackbox. Is there another arrangement you think this could work? Maybe putting the Synesthesia horizontally?

I did find some super flat cables with tour gear designs. So that should help.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

troyhead said:


> One thing I've noticed about making pedals accessible is making sure the pedals in the front row are shorter so you can reach the foot-switches in the back row. I'm not sure how tall the Synesthesia is, but you might have a hard time turning on the BlackBox without bumping some knobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully you seem to be alternating between side-jacks and top-jacks, so that will help get things closer, but you'll need to get some cables with very flat jacks like these


I use EBS flats myself, they still need more you than you’d expect once you start assembling. Remember it’s not just the cable ends, you have to manage the cables as well.

This is my current board, looks like it has log of space left aye?! Truth is that I can’t squeeze a polytune mini on there and had to switch to a clip on tuner to make room.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> Is there another arrangement you think this could work? Maybe putting the Synesthesia horizontally?


I often put my tuner in the most awkward spot, as I'm not going to hit it in the middle of a song. So you could always swap your tuner & BlackBox.

Something else that might help is to move or remove the triple switch from the board. I'm not saying get rid of it, but is it something you will always need? Maybe leave it at home if you don't need it, or just put it on the floor in front of your board and connect it when needed. That will make your Synethesia more stable, let you reach its own buttons more easily, and let you reach behind it easier as well. I have a little board with a Volante on it and really want the MultiSwitch Plus to go with it, but I don't *always *need it, so I'm planning to just make it a little outboard pedal. I already have my patch panel wired up for it, and it's super easy as there is no separate power plug required.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

troyhead said:


> I often put my tuner in the most awkward spot, as I'm not going to hit it in the middle of a song. So you could always swap your tuner & BlackBox.
> 
> Something else that might help is to move or remove the triple switch from the board. I'm not saying get rid of it, but is it something you will always need? Maybe leave it at home if you don't need it, or just put it on the floor in front of your board and connect it when needed. That will make your Synethesia more stable, let you reach its own buttons more easily, and let you reach behind it easier as well. I have a little board with a Volante on it and really want the MultiSwitch Plus to go with it, but I don't *always *need it, so I'm planning to just make it a little outboard pedal. I already have my patch panel wired up for it, and it's super easy as there is no separate power plug required.


I think removing the triple switch off the board is the solution I'll have to go with. That does make everything fit better. My use of the Synesthesia was planned pretty much around it but honestly plans have to change for practicality. Having it as an off-the-board thing definitely works I think. I just wonder if I have to program it every time I plug in or just the first time and then it just remembers that.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

This is where I'm getting my cables, if anyone is interested  









Flat Pedal Cables


TourGear Designs offers high-quality and excellent flat pedal cables for every musician out there. From 3-inches up to 23-inches, you can find the perfect cable for you. Order yours now!




www.tourgeardesigns.com


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Also, any current Synesthesia users, could you give any input on using it with or without the triple switch?


----------



## SpinalTipp (Jun 13, 2017)

Probably not what you want to hear, but I’d look at different boards. I went from a PT to a Mono (recently got an Emerson) and the pedal Tetris becomes much more flexible when you’ve got a solid platform. The problem with the triple switch is it basically takes an entire rail of the pedal train including the Syn, it’s as long as the Automatone with an ebs flat stereo cable in the triple switch. That said, I had the Syn for a week before I realized that -depending on how you plan to use it - the triple switch makes navigation so much easier, almost to the point of necessity. On the mono (or something similar) you can position your longer (?) pedals under/over the shorter ones and there isn’t as much wasted space. I switched to all ebs flat cables and they are a god send. Here’s my current config (Morningstar MC6 is on route to fill that blank space and I’ll be dropping the triple switch)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

SpinalTipp said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but I’d look at different boards. I went from a PT to a Mono (recently got an Emerson) and the pedal Tetris becomes much more flexible when you’ve got a solid platform. The problem with the triple switch is it basically takes an entire rail of the pedal train including the Syn, it’s as long as the Automatone with an ebs flat stereo cable in the triple switch. That said, I had the Syn for a week before I realized that -depending on how you plan to use it - the triple switch makes navigation so much easier, almost to the point of necessity. On the mono (or something similar) you can position your longer (?) pedals under/over the shorter ones and there isn’t as much wasted space. I switched to all ebs flat cables and they are a god send. Here’s my current config (Morningstar MC6 is on route to fill that blank space and I’ll be dropping the triple switch)
> View attachment 342139


First off, that is a SWEET board!! Well done! I'd also love to hear what you're using the Synesthesia and the triple switch for. Maybe we can chat privately?

The thought of a new board did pop into my head but honestly I can't really afford to put money into something like a mono board.. I did promise myself to make do with what I've got or the money's gotta come out if my two rock budget which I don't want.. Maybe next year.. cause I think I'll eventually need something like a morningstar on my board too. I'll take off a few pedals then.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Pedalboard tetris. LOL I haven't played that in a few years. 











But I have a new game. It's called pedalboard combinatorics. Each amp patch has 8 effects slots but the only 4 buttons on the remote - you have to decide which fx (or combination of effects) get buttons and which don't. And that's 'per amp', with 5 amps / performance and over 100 performances to program. Hours and hours of amusement, but at least I don't have to keep my soldering iron hot for the whole time.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Pedalboard tetris. LOL I haven't played that in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 342175
> 
> ...


That's quite the set up! But really usable!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> This is where I'm getting my cables, if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought the Ernie Ball flat ribbon cables for my new board. 4 pedals on a 15” board 🤔


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Consider the Pro 14, G2 or the newest G3 switching system by GigRig. It will run up to 10 pedals on each of the 14 switches which significantly reduces the amount of tap dancing one might need to do without a dedicated switcher.














I have the Pro 14 which is the original version and you can pick one up used now for a well reduced price from new.

here's a link to the GigRig site: GigRig.com


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Midnight Rider said:


> Consider the Pro 14, G2 or the newest G3 switching system by GigRig. It will run up to pedals on each of the 14 switches which significantly reduces the amount of tap dancing one might need to do without a dedicated switcher.
> View attachment 344478
> View attachment 344479
> I have the Pro 14 which is the original version and you can pick one up used now for a well reduced price from new.
> ...


Man the gigrig stuff is niiiiice but the G3 might be too heavy. There's no space on this board but in the next one I might get a quartermaster..


----------

